# Is this a Sanchezi



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I had this fish for about 6 months now its grown a little but not much, i think its a Sanchezi.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sure looks like it....
So I would say "Yes it is".


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sure looks like it....
So I would say "Yes it is".


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

It is a sanchezi. They grow really slow unfortunately.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would say a spilo cf
true s.snachezi's have complete silver eyes


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Spilos cf is not even a real scientific name. I would say its a s.sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I somewhat agree, S. sanchezi.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Do you need a better picture frank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

A clearer photo (flank) would be better yes, but I'm nearly convinced looking at the fish its likely S. sanchezi. Is the fish about 3.5 to 4 inches TL?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes its about 4" and hes more elongated then it shows in the picture. If not what can he be, and i will get a better picture soon. (I need to get a new camera.)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Since you have the fish in front of you, look at the belly region, the scutes should literally stick out. If you click on my link below signature, I have some dead specimens you can look at so that you can see what I mean. Scutes = saw-belly or serrae.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh I see now. That is what is on my fish the scutes stick out. Thanks Frank, very imformitive.


----------

